# bunny heaven



## bluebird (Jul 19, 2007)

We have lost an old friend at Bunny hill may he rest in peace. he was our oldest bunny at 7 .being a father and grandfather and great grandfather of many show bunnys.he was always glad too see me and never had a bad day.he passed away in his sleep.bluebird


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2007)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. I also have a bun, Angel, that has just turned 7. It gets me worrying, but, hey, she beat a cancerous tumour.

Again, sorry for your loss.

Binky free little one!:rainbow:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss 

He sounds like he was deeplyloved and knew it. I hope his legacy carries on with many generations of bunnies.

RIP Little guy.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bluebird. Binky free, little bunny.

ink iris:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bluebird! Sounds like he left a great legacy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost your little guy . At least he went peacefully and you will remember him by his babies

Jan


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


Rest in Peace, little guy :rainbow::rabbithop


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear that, :cry1:

Binky free little Bunny :rainbow:


----------

